# Stingray Ride this Sunday?



## Jrodarod (Sep 12, 2018)

Who has the info? It’s this weekend in Venice correct? I wonder how deep it will be this time around?


----------



## TheDXjedi (Sep 12, 2018)

I’m predicting over 100 stingrays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 14, 2018)

What time on Sunday?


----------



## McBlaster (Sep 14, 2018)

You guys in Cali really have your act together. Here in Chicago, home of Schwinn, there's practically nothing.


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 16, 2018)

2100 Ocean Front Walk Paking Lot. Easy slow moving ride thru Venice onto the Santa Monica Pier and back. Plenty of stops and picture stops. Meet at 8:30am, ride off at 9:30am. Parking before 9am $5. After 9am $10.


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 16, 2018)

Who has the biggest one?


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 16, 2018)

No Parking?


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2018)

Great day for a fun ride and a good turnout (over a 100) with the Socal Sting-Rays


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 16, 2018)

Extremely rare low production bike....
Super cool creation.


----------

